# Puppy coat changes.



## Hamza Gulzar (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi guys I posted this in another section but couldn't get any response so here is my question to all of you since Im a first time gsd owner:

I am a little concerned about my pup Oscar. I got him when he was about a month old and had a shiny smooth black coat with typical brown legs. He's now nearing 2.5 months and has a light brown "chocolate" or cocoa kind of coat. Its definitely not liver, its just dark coffee-ish if I can explain it that way. The first two pictures are the color he was when I got him. The last one is the coat he has had for the past 12-15 days. If you look closely, the fur has gone from shiny black to dark brownish.I'm just wondering is this normal? I am a first time gsd owner and my vet says he'll turn out to be black and tan eventually but I just wanted to get your views thanks.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hamza Gulzar said:


> Hi guys I posted this in another section but couldn't get any response so here is my question to all of you since Im a first time gsd owner:
> 
> I am a little concerned about my pup Oscar. I got him when he was about a month old and had a shiny smooth black coat with typical brown legs. He's now nearing 2.5 months and has a light brown "chocolate" or cocoa kind of coat. Its definitely not liver, its just dark coffee-ish if I can explain it that way. The first two pictures are the color he was when I got him. The last one is the coat he has had for the past 12-15 days. If you look closely, the fur has gone from shiny black to dark brownish.I'm just wondering is this normal? I am a first time gsd owner and my vet says he'll turn out to be black and tan eventually but I just wanted to get your views thanks.


probably puppy coat is dead , ready for shed and new adult coat will start coming in.

you got the dog when he was 4 weeks of age?


----------



## Hamza Gulzar (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you for your response yes he was around 4.5 to 5 weeks old when I got him. Just took one more picture a few moments ago to show you how his coat has gone from jet black to this dark orange brown thing. I just rely on what you experienced guys have to say since I never had a gsd pup.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

pup does not look well !
what is going on with his hind end . Very strange positioning of legs ?

dog looks like it is starving.


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

carmspack said:


> pup does not look well !
> what is going on with his hind end . Very strange positioning of legs ?
> 
> dog looks like it is starving.


Agree. He looks very thin. What are you feeding him and how much? Has he been vet checked? Why did you get him so young, puppies legally should be 8 weeks old.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Hamza, they let you take the puppy way too young. He's missed out nutritionally and emotionally from what he should have gotten from his mother as well as his littermates. Has he been to a vet? I think you need to take him to a vet and follow what the vet says. He has no muscle mass he should be building and is not getting the nutrients he needs from what can be seen in a picture. Please keep us updated as to how he is doing. The color changes are normal.


----------



## Hamza Gulzar (Feb 27, 2017)

I actually kind of rescued him. Its a long story. Im giving him britcare lamb and rice for pups. The picture just appears that way because i took it at an odd moment when he was jumping around. I regularly get him checked by the vet and he's growing quickly. He is 5kgs now and has gained that in literally no time.


He doesn't really exhibit any kind of weakness as such. He jumps and runs like crazy. I will be increasing his food intake now but when I give him too much he kind of bloats and poops a lot. I will post more pictures in a few days. I am glad at least the coat color is not an issue. Thank you to all of you.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

He is 2.5 months old and only weighs 5kg?

My gsd was weighing 10kg at 10 weeks old. 

Your little guy is very underweight. Has he been to the vet? Have you dewormed him?


----------

